# New Swift Motorhome Faults Galore



## 97229 (Jan 9, 2006)

3rd Posting today as I am so fed up with this van and the dealer. Should I name and shame the dealer who supplied me with this new Swift Sundance. (see my postings made today) :x


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Rob

You have us all guessing and we have not got the time to root through your posts, the way to get any action is to list down all the defects and advise us of your dealer and what you wish us to do or how we can help you.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

can i suggest you keep to one thread justcruzin as it just over complicates things otherwise


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've locked this thread, and the other one - please use the first one

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-48782.html


----------

